#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Τι είναι αρχιτεκτονική

## Efpalinos

Μικρές, περιεκτικές, φιλοσοφημένες, πρακτικές απόψεις και χαικού. Πως αντιλαμβανόμαστε την αρχιτεκτονική, όχι για να καταλήξουμε σε κάποια συμπεράσματα ή να συμφωνήσουμε, αλλά ακριβώς για να διαφωνήσουμε.(?) 

Η αρχιτεκτονική σαν όλες τις τέχνες είναι αρκετά υποκειμενική - ελπίζω να μάθω και να μάθουμε [ανα]+γνωρίζοντας καλύτερα τις διαφορές μας!

Ο ΓΟΚ είναι αρχιτεκτονικό πρόβλημα? Ναι, είναι.
Είναι ένας βράχος και ένα ρέμα αρχιτεκτονικό πρόβλημα? Ναι είναι.
Είναι ένας βράχος και ένα ρέμα εμπόδια? Ναι είναι.
Τα εμπόδια, οποιαδήποτε εμπόδια, είναι αρχιτεκτονικά προβλήματα? Ναι είναι.
Τα εμπόδια ανοίγουν τη πιθανότητα για ξεχωριστές λύσεις? Ναι, τα εμπόδια είναι για να ξεπερνιούνται.
Διαφορετικά εμπόδια, διαφορετικές λύσεις.
Πάνω σε ένα βράχο, πάνω σε ένα ρέμα ένας αρχιτέκτονας έχτισε ένα σπίτι και αυτό έγινε αρχιτεκτονικό σύμβολο. Το Falling Water του Frank Lloyd Wright.

Μια φορά και ένα καιρό κάποιοι κατασκεύαζαν ένα ναό από ξύλα. Πιθανόν για να στηρίξουν καλύτερα τα δοκάρια στις κολόνες κάρφωσαν στη άκρη μικρά ξύλινα πασσαλάκια, σαν "σταγόνες" αυτές έγινα αργότερα διακόσμηση, ονομάζονται "σταγόνες" από τη Λατινική ονομασία τους Guttae: σταγόνες. Στην άκρη τα δοκάρια τα κάλυψαν και τα προστάτεψαν με τάβλες σκαλιστές αυτές ονομάστηκαν τρίγλυφα. 

Η διακόσμηση είναι αρχιτεκτονική? Είναι, όχι όμως πάντα.
Είναι καλύτερη αρχιτεκτονική αυτή που λύνει μαζί αισθητικά και πρακτικά προβλήματα? Όχι απαραίτητα. Αργότερα τα τρίγλυφα και οι σταγόνες ήταν καθαρά διακοσμητικές όπως τα "φουρούσια" στη παραδοσιακή και στη σύγχρονη αριστοτεχνική.

Η διακόσμηση έλεγε ο (Μέγας) Λε Κορμπυζιέ είναι σαν ένα φτερό στο καπέλο μιας γυναίκας, άλλοτε ωραίο και άλλοτε όχι. Τι είναι η αρχιτεκτονική? Είναι το φτερό, είναι το καπέλο? Με ή χωρίς φτερό?

Μια σύντομη απάντηση, υπάρχει?

Είναι μια ιδέα. Μια ιδέα που υπάρχει, που εκφράζεται, μέσα από ύλη και φανερώνεται στο φως, που μεταπηδά και αλλάζει την ύλη και περισσότερο αλλάζει το τρόπο που εμείς την αντιλαμβανόμαστε. Φτάνει απλά μια ιδέα να γεννηθεί η αρχιτεκτονική, πιθανόν ναι. Αρκεί ένα ωραίο φτερό να κάνει μια γυναίκα ωραία? Μπορεί να μην χρειάζεται τίποτα. Και το τίποτα ( σχετικό πράγμα και αυτό) σαν τη γύμνια μπορεί να είναι πολύ όμορφο. Μα πρέπει να είναι όμορφη μια αρχιτεκτονική για αν την αγαπήσουμε? Πρέπει να ναι ωραία? Σαν μια νέα, ωραία γυναίκα? Μα δε ερωτευόμαστε παλιά ερείπια, δεν νοσταλγούμε ένα μικρό VW κατσαριδάκι στο γκαράζ μας? Μια ιδέα γεννάει την αρχιτεκτονική, μα η αρχιτεκτονική είναι συμφωνία. Ναι, μια συμφωνία ιδεών, μια συμφωνία σκιών, ήχων, όγκων. Μια συμφωνία αντιθέσεων, διαφωνιών - ένα βιολί και ένα τύμπανο. Μια κραυγή και μια στιγμή ησυχίας. Ένας ΓΟΚ και ένας βράχος. Ένα ρέμα και ένας κλειστός ακάλυπτος, και ένα δέντρο, μια γερασμένη κόκκινη πόρτα που τη μαδάει αργά και βασανιστικά ο χρόνος, η μυρωδιά από το βρεγμένο χώμα, ένα ξερό φύλλο που ξεψυχάει κάτω από το πάτημα μας, ο αγέρας που έπαιρνε τα μαλλιά της στη παλιά ταράτσα του σπιτιού της, που ανέβαινες να τη δεις κρυφά ένα καλοκαίρι. Άκου εκεί, να ρωτάω τι είναι αυτή, ποια είναι, να κάνω πως της ξέχασα..

----------


## mred-akias

Στο τέλος σε έχασα... 

Προφανώς χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός (αναγνωρίζω ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να είμαι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου) έχω να πω ότι την αρχιτεκτονική την αντιλαμβάνομαι ως τον κλάδο εκείνο που "θυμίζει" στις επιστήμες ότι όλα πρέπει να γίνονται πρωτίστως για τον άνθρωπο και γύρω από αυτόν πρέπει να περιστρεφόμαστε, σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό κατά περίπτωση. Αυτό μάλλον δεν έχει σχέση με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα αλλά αυτό πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να γίνεται.

Με αυτήν την ένοια, ο αρχιτέκτονας πρέπει να συνεργάζεται με τον μηχανολόγο όταν σχεδιάζεται λχ ένα αυτοκίνητο, με τον πολιτικό όταν σχεδιάζεται λχ μια οικία με τον ορυκτών πόρων όταν σχεδιάζεται λχ μια αποκατάσταση κοκ. Από την στιγμή που κάτι είναι για τον άνθρωπο και πρέπει να του δωθεί μορφή, τότε ο αρχιτέκτονας θα πρέπει να βάλει το χεράκι του. 

Φυσικά ανάλογα με το έργο ο ρόλος είναι περισσότερο ή λιγότερο σημαντικός. Στο πρώτο παράδειγμα, το εξωτερικό του αυτοκινήτου θα καθοριστεί πολύ περισσότερο από τον μηχανολόγο που θα σκέφτεται την αεροδυναμική, το κράτημα και τις λοιπές επιδόσεις του αυτοκινήτου. Ωστόσο ο αρχιτέκτονας θα πρέπει να μπορεί να ρίχνει ιδέες στο τραπέζι. Στο εσωτερικό όμως του αυτοκινήτου (εκεί δηλαδή που το ανθρώπινο στοιχείο παίζει πρωταρχικό ρόλο), η συνεισφορά του αρχιτέκτονα μπορεί (και πρέπει?) να είναι μεγαλύτερη. Θεωρώ ότι στο καθαρά μηχανολογικό μέρος ο αρχιτέκτονας δεν έχει θέση (φυσικά υπάρχει και το "τελείωμα" του κινητήρα για τα πλέον ακριβά οχήματα αλλά είναι μάλλον αμελητέο σε βαθμό που δεν αξίζει να εξετασθεί σαν περίπτωση).

Στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα, εξαρτάται από την χρήση του κτιρίου και συνεπώς τα ζητούμενα. Όταν μιλάμε για έναν ΑΗΣ ή μια μικρή αποθήκη σε ένα κτήμα (*rigid*,που είσαι? :Γέλιο: ) είναι διαφορετική η ανάγκη συμμετοχής του αρχιτέκτονα και διαφορετική όταν μιλάμε για μια εξοχική κατοικία ή ένα κτίριο για γραφεία.

Συνεπώς πιστεύω η αρχιτεκτονική εμπεριέχει την ένοια της διακόσμησης, ως διακόσμηση του περιβάλλοντος του ανθρώπου γενικά. Όπως μια πόλη θέλουμε να είναι στολίδι, έτσι θέλουμε να είναι και το εσωτερικό μιας οικίας ως την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια. Kαι φυσικά η πολυμορφία που εκφράζεται από τα διαφορετικά γούστα, μάλλον καλό είναι. :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  Με την ίδια λογική, δεν θα έπρεπε η διακόσμηση να είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό από την αρχιτεκτονική.

Ακόμη πιστεύω ότι το πότε πρέπει να δοθεί περισσότερη σημασία στο πρακτικό μέρος και πότε στο αισθητικό, έχει να κάνει με την περίπτωση. Φανταστείτε ένα σύγχρονο υπέροχο αυτοκίνητο το οποίο δεν πιάνει τα 100 και δεν έχουν προβλευθεί χώροι για αερόσακους. Από την άλλη σε ένα μουσείο σίγουρα μπορεί να θυσιαστεί εσωτερικός όγκος για μια καλύτερη τελική εικόνα στον επισκέπτη.  

Τέλος, πιστεύω ότι ο λόγος που θέλουμε αυτά τα κλειδιά από το παρκαρισμένο morgan που ονειρευόμαστε, δεν είναι επειδή είναι παλιός ο σχεδιασμός του αλλά επειδή είναι κλασικός. Aς πάρουμε για παράδειγμα το Chrysler building το οποίο θεωρείται (σύμφωνα με την wikipedia τουλάχιστον) ως χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα art deco αρχιτεκτονικής. Σίγουρα δεν αρέσει σε όλους. Είναι επίσης σχετικά παλιό (oλοκληρώθηκε το 1930). Και όμως δύσκολα θα πει κάποιος να διαλυθεί για να πάρει κάτι άλλο την θέση του. Μάλλον είναι στοιχείο κληρονομιάς όπως είναι άλλα διάσημα κτίρια. Μήπως λοιπόν και το παλιό μας σαγηνεύει επειδή μας θυμίζει την πορεία μας?

Πάντως, εάν όλα τα άλλα αποτύχουν, υπάρχει και το "you can leave your hat on" και ας έχει και φτερό! :Αστειευόμενος:  (χιούμορ, μην βαράτε!)

----------


## cna

Νομίζω ότι η αρχιτεκτονική είναι πέρα από τον άνθρωπο. Δεν υπάρχει, δεν δημιουργεί αποκλειστικά γι' αυτόν. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι έχει περισσότερο να κάνει με τον προσδιορισμό της θέσης μας και τον διάλογο με το φυσικό περιβάλλον. Επηρεάζεται συχνά από τα ρεύματα των άλλων τεχνών και αν ο αρχιτέκτονας δρα χωρίς περιορισμούς (βλέπε ΓΟΚ) αποτυπώνει την διαλεκτική του με την φύση αλλά και πώς αντιλαμβάνεται την φύση ο ίδιος. Ως τέχνη βέβαια μπορεί να είναι και αυτή στρατευμένη. Δηλαδή να δημιουργεί επί παραδείγματι "εργονομικά" κτήρια λόγω έλλειψης χώρου όπως τις κονσέρβες που βλέπαμε κυρίως στα κομμουνιστικά κράτη. Αλλά και πάλι δεν χάνει την χάρη της. Ονομάστε το industrial ή minimal και απευθείας δημιουργείτε νέο ρεύμα αρχιτεκτονικής.

----------


## sundance

*Αρχιτεκτονική* είναι τόσο η τέχνη όσο και η επιστήμη του σχεδιασμού (με την έννοια της μελέτης, όχι μόνο του γραφικού σχεδίου) και της υλοποίησης κτιρίων.

----------


## Efpalinos

Αρχιτεκτονική είναι να αφήνεις τη φαντασία σου ελεύθερη και μετά να μπορείς να τη φέρνεις δίπλα στη λογική. Παρακαλώ τους μηχανικούς να αφήσουν τη φαντασία τους να καλπάσει στις περιγραφές και εξηγήσεις τους. Sundance δεν ψάχνω κάποια άρτια επεξήγηση απλά μια ενδιαφέρουσα αντιπαράθεση ιδεών, πιθανόν έμπνευση. Μια ευκαιρία να δούμε το θέμα διαφορετικά, πες πως σε έβαλαν σε ένα μπαλόνι και βλέπεις το θέμα από ψηλά. Οι μπογιές, τα χρώματα, τα υλικά, δεν κάνουν τη σύνθεση, τον πίνακα, το έργο τέχνης.

----------


## sundance

Αρχιτεκτονική είναι να πλάθεις ένα δημιούργημα από την αρχή.
Να του δίνεις υπόσταση,υφή,προσωπικότητα,χαρακτηριστικά.
Να το κάνεις να μιλάει στην ψυχή του κάθε περαστικού.

----------


## Efpalinos

..και μια καλή διαφήμιση μπορεί να μιλήσει στη ψυχή του περαστικού! Δοκίμασε να το δεις λίγο ποιο ποιητικά ξεκίνησε πχ από ένα υλικό, η μια μορφή ένα τοίχο και σκάψου τι θα σε ενθουσίαζε σαν εμπειρία με αυτό το υλικό ή τη μορφή.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να ακολουθήσω. :Αναστατωμένος: 

Φιλοσοφικά (με έντονη δόση φαντασίας) νομίζω μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε μόνο περί της αισθητικής.

Η λειτουργικότητα διέπεται από την λογική κατα κανόνα και κατά πολύ λιγότερο από την φαντασία.

Η αισθητική είναι κάτι πολύ υποκειμενικό.

Το θέμα που μπαίνει εδώ και μεταβάλλει τις ισορροπίες είναι ότι εισέρχεται η επιθυμία και η αντίληψη της αισθητικής του πελάτη.Οπότε, ανεξάρτητα από τις δικές σου βλέψεις,ανησυχίες και οραματισμούς πάνω στο θέμα του αισθησιασμού που προκαλεί η αισθητική που πλάθεις ενδόμυχα,πρέπει να τις προσαρμόσεις ώστε να ικανοποιήσουν το προφίλ του πελάτη.

Τι γίνεται όταν το προφίλ του πελάτη απέχει παρασάγγας από το δικό σου?

Περιορίζεις τις επιθυμίες σου  και θέτεις κάποιους φραγμούς στον εσώτερο αρχιτεκτονικό σου οίστρο.(?)

Άραγε η αρχιτεκτονική, εφόσον πηγάζει από μέσα μας,πρέπει κατ' αρχάς να εκστασιάζει τον δημιούργο ή όχι?

ΥΓ.Αυτές τις ανάγκες μου (την απόλυτη ελευθερία έκφρασης), πλέον, μου τις καλύπτει η μουσική παραγωγή.

----------


## Efpalinos

Η λειτουργικότητα δεν υφίσταται απο μόνη της πάντα υπεισέρχεται η τέχνη / αισθητική με τον ένα η τον άλλο τρόπο. Πάρε για παραδειγμα ένα πιρούνι ή ένα μαχαίρι, καθένα έχει μια ειδική χρήση όμως τα χρησιμοποιούμε σαν εργαλεία σε απεριόριστες παραλλαγές.

Συνήθως ένα πελάτης αναζητά τις υπηρεσίες που του αρέσουν, που αναγνωρίζει σε ένα επαγγελματία, κατάστημα, εταιρεία. Στο χέρι του επαγγελματία είναι να επιμορφώσει τον πελάτη - ειδικά όσο αφορά την αρχιτεκτονική - αυτή η λειτουργία και ευθύνη έιναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι του έργου του αρχιτέκτονα. Για να δημιουργήσεις ένα έργο που θα απευθυνθεί πλήρως στις ανάγκες του πελάτη πρέπει να τον γνωρίσεις καλά, να γνωρίσεις τις ανάγκες του - ακόμη και αυτές για τις οποίες πολύ πιθανόν δεν έχει καν επίγνωση. Η αίσθηση του ωραίου έιναι και αυτή σχετική. Ωραίο στην εποχή μας έιναι και το λειτουργικό - θέλω να πω, πως είναι στο χέρι του καλού μηχανικού να εμπνεύσει ένα πελάτη - και για αυτό έχει πολλά "όπλα" στη διάθεσή του. Φυσικά δεν μπορούμε να ικανοποιήσουμε τους πάντες γι' αυτό ιδανικά επιλέγουμε τους πελάτες ή να το πω καλύτερα , διαμορφώνουμε τη πελατεία μας, ανάλογα με τα ιδανικά μας, το στυλ και τη ποιότητα της δουλειάς μας. Μέχρι ένα βαθμό μπορεί ο αρχιτέκτονας να  συμβιβαστεί και μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει κάποιους περιορισμούς σαν μια δημιουργική πρόκληση. Αλλά αν δε σεβαστεί ο ίδιος τη δουλειά του, και καταπατήσει τα ίδια του τα πρότυπα, ουσιαστικά έιναι σαν να αναιρεί το ρόλο του. Η αρχιτεκτονική εκφράζει πολλά πράγματα, το δημιουργό, το πελάτη, το χτίστη, μαι κοινωνία, μια εποχή..

----------


## sundance

Efpalinos μου αρέσουν πολύ οι απόψεις σου.

Έμμενω όμως οτι η ελληνική πραγματικότητα κόβει,εν μέρει,τα φτερά της αχαλίνωτης φαντασίας και κατ' επέκταση της δημιουργικής αρχιτεκτονικής φαντασίας.

----------


## Efpalinos

Ευχαριστώ φίλε sundance - δεν θα αφήσουμε όμως την Ελληνική πραγματικότητα να γίνει άλλοθι, ούτε να μας κόψει τα φτερά! Οτιδήποτε σωστό, καλό, ποιοτικό για να γίνει χρειάζεται αγώνας. Συχνά η δημιουργικότητα ξεπηδάει μέσα από τις ποιο δύσκολες συνθήκες. πχ. Ιστορικά όποτε υπήρχαν λίγες δουλειές, ανεργία, πολιτικές αναταραχές αρκετοί αρχιτέκτονες και μηχανικοί μεγαλούργησαν με καταπληκτικά κτίρια / κατασκευές, θεωρητικά προτζεκτ, με νέες θεωρίες και δημιουργικές προτάσεις. Συχνά αυτό ήταν και μια ευκαιρία για να ανακαλύψουν μερικές κανούριες πτυχές και ενδιαφέροντα (design, σχεδιασμός επίπλων, φωτιστικών, και ότι άλλο φανταστείς) Άλλωστε και εμείς εδώ όλοι μαζί στο eMichanikos δημιουργούμε κάτι καινοτόμο και μοναδικό για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα και πιστεύω πως από εδώ μπορούν να βγουν πολλά, ακόμη και σε επίπεδο επαγγελματικών συνεργασιών.

----------


## zena13

Σαν πολιτικός μηχανικός δεν διδάχθηκα ποτέ δυστυχώς, (όπως και όλοι νομίζω) τι είναι η Αρχιτεκτονική. Με το πέρασμα των χρόνων, την εμπειρία και πολύ, πολύ όμως, διάβασμα και μελέτη Αρχιτεκτονικών έργων, έχω καταλάβει τι δεν είναι Αρχιτεκτονική: τα άψυχα κτίρια που φτιάχνονται copy paste από Πολιτικούς μηχανικούς που δεν άνοιξαν ποτέ ένα βιβλίο αρχιτεκτονικής, παρότι μπορεί να είναι τέλειοι χειριστές και γνώστες στατικών προγραμμάτων, ο τυπικός όροφος μιας πολυκατοικίας που σχεδιάστηκε εύκολα και γρήγορα γιατί ο εργολάβος "βιάζεται", η κακή απομίμηση ενός άρτιου και καλαίσθητου κτιρίου, η έλλειψη φαντασίας και κυρίως η παντελής απουσία για καλλιτεχνική διάθεση και δημιουργία.

----------


## Xάρης

Τελικά τι είναι η αρχιτεκτονική;
Είναι επιστήμη ή μια από τις καλές τέχνες.
Είναι μήπως η συνάντηση των δύο χώρων;

Ίσως στο ερώτημα να απαντήσουμε καλύτερα αν κληθούμε να αναρωτηθούμε τι εξυπηρετεί η αρχιτεκτονική, ποιος ο σκοπός της.

Βέβαια, μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί διαφορετικούς σκοπούς ανάλογα με την κατασκευή, το πολιτικό σύστημα, την κυριαρχούσα θρησκεία και την οικονομία μιας περιοχής. 

Και φυσικά, ανάλογα με τον εφαρμοστή της αρχιτεκτονικής και τους στόχους του. Άλλος μπορεί να αρχιτεκτονεί για να υπηρετήσει τους εργοδότες του κι άλλος τον εαυτό του, την τσέπη του ή/και την υστεροφημία του.

----------


## Efpalinos

Ενδιαφέρουσα η άποψή σου Zena, μου θύμισε τη συμβουλή κάποιου καθηγητή στο πανεπιστήμιο που μας έλεγε να μην ανησυχούμε και τόσο αν το γραφείο που θα βρούμε δουλειά (για πρακτική εξάσκηση) θα έιναι πολύ καλό ή πολύ κακό. Υποστήριξε δε ότι από ένα πολύ κακό γραφείο ίσως να μαθαίναμε και περισσότερα! Αυτά έχουν μια βάση. 

Πάντως για να καταφέρουμε το καλό σίγουρα θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε και να μελετήσουμε τα καλά πρότυπα - γιαυτό και ο καλύτερος τρόπος να μάθει κάποιος στην αρχιτεκτονική έιναι να ταξιδέψει, να μελετά ενδιαφέροντα κτίρια (όχι απλά να τα φωτογραφίζει!) και να γεμίζει την ζωή του με ανθρώπινες εμπειρίες, στο κάτω-κάτω η αρχιτεκτονική είναι το πλατό, η σκηνή, το "στούντιο" στο οποίο ξετυλίγεται η ζωή μας. Πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς τόσα πολλά για τους ανθρώπους, για τη ζωή για να μπορέσει να σχεδιάσει κτίρια που θα στεγάσουν και θα εμπνεύσουν ίσως ακόμη όμορφες εμπειρίες.

Στους φίλους και συναδέλφους μηχανικούς, βλέπω τη λογική να ξεκινάνε πάντα από μια πρακτική / λογική θεώρηση. Σαν αρχιτέκτονας με ιδιάιτερες επιρροές απο το ρασιοναλισμό και τον "αντικειμενικό/ επιστημονικό" τρόπο προσέγγισης νοιώθε πως έχω πολλά κοινά με ένα μηχανικό. Η προσπάθεια μου για διάλογο εδω απευθύνεται περισσότερο σε μηχανικούς, σαν μια γέφυρα προσέγγισης. 

Ίσως κατι από όσα έγραψα παραπάνω φάινεται δυσνόητο, όμως στη πραγματικότητα αυτό που κάνει τη διαφορά στο τρόπο σκέψης έιναι η προσέγγιση, από που πλησιάζουμε ένα θέμα. Κάπου λοιπόν αναφερω μερικές "οδηγίες" δεν τις γράφω ρητορικά και φυσικά ούτε διδακτικά - δείτε τες σας ένα παιχνίδι σκέψης, και τολμήστε - σκεφτείτε με φαντασία, να εκφράσετε αυτό που ίσως θα σας φαινόταν σουρεαλιστικό!  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  Ξεκινήστε από ένα υλικό (μπετόν ή ξύλο ή αέρας ή φως), ή  μια φόρμα (μια πόρτα ή σκάλα ή παράθυρο ή δέντρο ή μια πλαστική σακούλα), οτιδήποτε σχετικά απλό - όχι πολύπλοκες συνθεσεις ( πχ Παρθενώνας, Μουσείο, ΦΙΞ,) Τι έρχεται στο μυαλό σας? Τι εικόνα, σκέψη, εμπειρία - γιατί, πως? Γιατί σας αρέσει γιατί όχι? 
Όλα τα κρασιά γίνονται λίγο πολύ με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Όμως λίγα είναι αυτά που μας σαγηνεύουν, που τα θυμόμαστε ή θυμόμαστε ακόμη και τις στιγμές που τα γευτήκαμε, γιατί? Είναι μόνο επιστήμη είναι μόνο τέχνη - που σταματά το ένα και αρχίζει το άλλο?

----------


## zena13

Αφού συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου και με όσα πολύ όμορφα ανέφερες, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ένα δυο πράγματα, από καθαρά προσωπικές σκέψεις. Κατ'αρχήν, η Αρχιτεκτονική είναι τέχνη, αυτό δεν αμφισβητείται από κανέναν. Η τέχνη επιβεβαιώνει ό,τι καλό υπάρχει στον άνθρωπο - ελπίδα, πίστη, αγάπη, ομορφιά, ευσέβεια....Ό,τι ονειρεύεται και ό,τι ελπίζει. Η καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία είναι πράξη ανιδιοτελής και αποτελεί απόδειξη ότι κι εμείς οι ίδιοι δημιουργηθήκαμε κατ' εικόνα και ομοίωση του Θεού. Αντί όμως, να εντρυφύσουμε στην καλλιτεχνική πράξη και να διδαχθούμε από την τέχνη της Αρχιτεκτονικής, και να απολαύσουμε έτσι τα πλεονεκτήματά της, έχουμε γίνει αξιοθρήνητα και απελπιστικά υλιστές, θύματα των ατελειών μας. Η έλλειψη εξειδικευμένης γνώσης, ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός και η αγωνία της επιβίωσης μας έφεραν εδώ σήμερα, να "δημιουργούμε" απαίσια κτίρια, ενίοτε δε εκτρώματα.
*Η άποψή μου, είναι καθαρά προσωπική και δεν περιγράφει άλλους συναδέλφους. *

----------


## Efpalinos

Zena η αρχιτεκτονική έιναι τέχνη & επιστήμη. Η δοσολογία φυσικά και διαφέρει μα πάντα θα υπάρχει αυτή διττή υπόσταση. Το ένα επηρεάζει το άλλο και να ξέρεις πως ακόμη και στη "καθαρή" τέχνη (ζωγραφική μουσική, φωτογραφία, κλπ) μικρές & μεγάλες καινοτομίες πολύ συχνά προέρχονται από τεχνολογικά επιτεύγματα, κοινονικές, πολιτικές, οικονομικές εξελίξεις, κλπ. - τις οποίες, σαν διαμορφωτές του οικιστικού περιβάλλοντος, οφείλουμε να παρακολουθούμε και να μελετάμε. 

Τώρα όσο αφορά την ανιδιοτέλεια, την ηθική και έλλες ιδεολογικές και φιλοσοφικές προεκτάσεις θα ήθελα να σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις ένα καταπληκτικό μυθιστόρημα της *Αυν Ραντ* το "Κοντα στον Ουρανό" ("The Fοuntainhead"). Δεν υιοθετώ τις θέσεις της διάσημης συγγραφέως, που ενέπνευσε ένα φιλοσοφικό ρεύμα ("Objectivism") με ισχυρές διεθνής επιρροές και κοινωνικοπολιτικές προεκτάσεις. Το βιβλίο αυτό πάντως θα σου προσφέρει πολύ τροφή για σκέψη και συν τοις άλλοις είναι ένα εξαιρετικό, ρομαντικό μυθιστόρημα, γεμάτο δημιουργικό πάθος.

----------


## zena13

Ευχαριστώ για τη σύσταση, θα το διαβάσω σίγουρα. Καλώς ή κακώς οι απόψεις μου για την τέχνη είναι άμεσα επηρεασμένες από τις σκέψεις του Αντρέι Ταρκόφσκι (Σμιλεύοντας το χρόνο). Στην πραγματική ζωή όμως με λυπεί αφάνταστα (για να μην πω ότι με εξοργίζει), όταν βλέπω συναδέλφους μου, μεγαλομηχανικούς με γραφεία και πολλές δουλειές, να αντιμετωπίζουν την Αρχιτεκτονική ως copy paste κτιρίων. Καμιά έμπνευση, καμιά φαντασία, παντελής η έλλειψη της συμμετοχής ενός αρχιτέκτονα στο σχεδιασμό. Καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία? Τι είναι αυτό? Τα αποτελέσματα κραυγάζουν γύρω μας, δυστυχώς!

----------


## Efpalinos

Ταρκόφσκι, ήταν πραγματικά ένας πρωτοπόρος στη φωτογραφία και το μοντάζ. Στη τελική αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να δουλέψουμε δημιουργικά και να ξεπεράσουμε τα κακά πρότυπα. Οπότε ας εστιάσουμε περισσότερο την ενέργειά μας σε εποικοδομητική κριτική και δημιουργική ανταλλαγή.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## howard_roark

να υπογραμμισω την *αναγκαιοτητα* *αναγνωσης* του "*the fountainhead*" της Ayn Rand (μτφ. : "κοντα στον ουρανο") που ανέφερε ο efpalinos, απο οσους ενδιαφερονται ή ασκούν αρχιτεκτονική. 

απο το βιβλιο αυτο εχει προκύψει και το ψευδώνυμο μου, σαν υπενθυμιση για το ποια συμπεριφορά *αξίζει* η αρχιτεκτονικη απο αυτούς που ειναι ταγμενοι στο να την υπηρετουν. 

ειναι η καθημερινη μου υπενθυμιση για να μην αφηνω, οπως σωστα αναφερθηκε, την ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα (πελατων, νομική, ΓΟΚ, είδους εργων) να με επηρεαζει αρνητικα.

αφιερώστε τις ελευθερες ωρες των διακοπων που ερχονται, και διαβαστε το εξαιρετικο αυτο βιβλιο φιλοι.

----------


## Evan

η αρχιτεκτονική είναι τρόπος ζωής

----------


## sundance

Efpalinos   &    howard_roark

μπορείτε να δώσετε κάποια επιπλέον στοιχεία για το εν λόγω βιβλίο?

----------


## kostas

Kαι βασικά αν έχει μεταφραστεί ελληνικά και με ποιο τίτλο για να γίνουν τα απαραίτητα googlαρισματα

----------


## Efpalinos

Howard, έχεις καμία σχέση με κάποιον Roark που έγραφε στους e-roosters?
Το "Fountainhead" είναι ένα πολύ καλό βιβλίο όμως το ιδεολογικό υπόβαθρο της συγγραφέως που χρησιμοποιεί το βιβλίο ως μέσον προπαγάνδας είναι το λιγότερο, ατυχής. (Ακόμη και σήμερα στην Αμερική τα βιβλία της περιέχουν ένθετα με συστάσεις για εγγραφή και συνδρομή στο κίνημα του "Αντικειμενισμού" ("Objectivism") που ή ίδια ενέπνευσε, αλλά αργότερα απαρνήθηκε γιατί ο πρωτεργάτης και εραστής της την κεράτωσε.(!) 

Θα ήταν λοιπόν πολύ καλύτερα εάν επέλεγε ένα καλλιτέχνη (π.χ ένα ζωγράφο) για το κεντρικό ρόλο του "ηρωικού" Howard Roark - δηλαδή ένα ρόλο στον οποίο θα ταίριαζε ο αντικειμενικά (ω, τι ειρωνεία η χρήση αυτής της λέξης!) ακραίος ατομικισμός. Η αρχιτεκτονική σύνθεση, σε αντίθεση με ένα έργο εικαστικής τέχνης, που συνήθως έιναι προϊόν ατομικής προσπάθειας, απαιτεί συνέργεια και οργανωμένη συλλογική προσπάθεια. Η Αυν Ραντ εσκεμμένα χρησιμοποιεί τον αρχιτέκτονα και την αρχιτεκτονική ως σύμβολα μιας νέας δυναμικής, που έχει ως βάση τον ακραίο φιλελευθερισμό, σε μια εποχή (WWII) που υπήρχε η ανάγκη για ελευθερία, και νέα ιδανικά. Λίγοι ίσως γνωρίζουν πως αυτή η γυναίκα που ενέπνευσε μεγάλα μυαλά οπός τον τέως πρόεδρο της κεντρικής αμερικανικής τράπεζας (Alan Greenspan, FED) ήταν μια βαθιά πικραμένη, μετανάστης που δεινοπάθησε και μίσησε τη πατρίδα της, τη κομουνιστική Ρωσία. Επαναλαμβάνω λοιπόν για άλλη μια φορά ότι ενώ γράφει εμπνευσμένα και σαγηνευτικά προωθεί ένα ασύστολο φιλελευθερισμό - (ο οποίος αξιολογήθηκε ανάλογα τα τελευταία χρόνια της διεθνούς οικονομικής κρίσης - Ο Greenspan, για πολλούς ο πατέρας της κρίσης και πρωτεργάτης του νεοφιλελευθερισμού σε μια σπάνια στιγμή αυτοκριτικής και ενώπιον εξεταστικής επιτροπής στο Καπιτώλιο, είπε το περίφημο "I was wrong") - με έναν ακραίο, μονόπλευρο φανατισμό. Λίγο οξύμωρο δεν νομίζετε?

Sundance, Kostas παραπάνω έδωσα σύνδεσμο με το βιβλίο που έχει μεταφραστεί στα Ελληνικά (σε 2 βιβλία)  και εδώ - *Αυν Ραντ, "Κοντα στον Ουρανό"*

----------


## howard_roark

efpalinos, διαφωνώ με αρκετά απο αυτά που γράφεις φίλε μου.

επι του φιλοσοφικού περιεχομένου : η Rand καταρχήν ποτέ δεν απαρνήθηκε τις αρχές της, διαφώνησε με την πορεία του ιδρύματος που είχε ιδρύσει η ίδια οταν εχασε τον ελεγχο και τον πήρε ο όντως εραστής της και μετά αντικείμενο εχθρότητας λόγω απιστίας (κι ας ειχε απατησει κι εκεινη τον αντρα της, με τη διαφορα οτι εκεινη ηταν ειλικρινης ενω ο εραστης της οχι)

Η οντως φιλελευθερη θεωρία της μπορεί να ακούγεται σκληρή για πολλούς αλλά εμπεριέχει κατ' εμέ μεγάλα μαθήματα για όλους. 

Το βιβλιο μπορει να εκδοθηκε το 43 ή το 44 αλλα είχε γραφτει στην προηγουμενη δεκαετια. Σιγουρα η Rand επηρρεαστηκε απο την φυγη της οικογενειας της απο την κομμουνιστικη Σοβιετικη Ένωση αλλα πικραμενη δεν ηταν αφου εζησε πλουσια ζωη χαρη στα βιβλια της και στον γαμο της με εναν αντρα που την υπεραγαπουσε και τη θαυμαζε.

Για την αξιολογηση της φιλοσοφιας της να θεσω μονο το παρακατω ερωτημα: ειχε αδικο η Rand που κατηγορησε τον κολλεκτιβισμο και τον σοσιαλισμο και προτεινε την ατομικοτητα και την ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια, εν ετει 1935-45? Η ιστορια απο το 34 που αρχισε να γραφει μεχρι το 1945 ή και το 2007 τι μας εδειξε? Το να κρινουμε με βαση ενα προσφατο γεγονος, τη χρηματοοικονομικη κριση του *2008* ενα βιβλιο και μια φιλοσοφια του 1935-40 (και οταν για 60 χρονια μαλλον εδειχνε να εχει δικιο η Rand) είναι λιγο μετα Χριστον προφητείες. Εξάλλου το καπιταλιστικο συστημα και ο φιλελευθερισμος δεν απετυχε επειδη περασαμε μια κριση (που εχουμε ξαναπερασει) - αποτυχια θα ηταν να συνεβαιναν στα καπιταλιστικα κρατη αυτα που συνεβησαν στα κομμουνιστικα το 89. Αυτο θα ηταν αποτυχια και αποδοκιμασια του καπιταλισμου. 

Επι του φιλοσοφικου της προτεινω στην παρεα το αλλο της μεγαλο βιβλιο, το Atlas Shrugged, οπου η φιλοσοφια της αποκαλυπτεται. Ενα βιβλιο για μενα μεγαλειωδες και αριστουργηματικο, αλλα και δυσπεμπτο για καποιον που ξεκιναει να το διαβασει εχοντας μυαλο επηρρεασμενο απο τα ελληνικα γεγονοτα της συγχρονης ιστοριας. Εμενα προσωπικα τα βιβλια της μου αλλαξαν τον τροπο που αντιμετωπιζω τους ανθρωπους που εχουν διαφορετικη κοσμοθεωρια απο την δικη μου. 

Αλλά θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος.

*Επί του παραδείγματος της αρχιτεκτονικής στο βιβλίο:*

αρκετές φορές περιγράφει τον Roark να συνεργαζεται με στατικό, και βέβαια υπάρχει η μεγάλη φιλία του με τον γλύπτη που κάνει το άγαλμα που αποτελεί το κεντρικό θέμα του ναού που σχεδιαζει στο μέσο του βιβλίου, στον οποίο μάλιστα υποτάσεται πλήρως σαν αρχιτέκτονας και τον αφήνει να κάνει ο,τι θέλει αφού του έχει εξηγήσει τον χώρο στον οποίο θα φιλοξενηθεί το άγαλμα.

Η κεντρική ιδέα του βιβλίου, η *μάχη δηλαδή του ενός εναντι των πολλών*, βρήκε για μένα το τέλειο παράδειγμα στην σύγχρονη της Rand μάχη μεταξύ του αναδυόμενου τότε μοντέρνου κινήματος και της παραδοσιακής αρχιτεκτονικής, τότε στην αμερική το greek & roman revival ή άλλα στυλ που κοιτάζαν στο παρελθόν.

H Rand οπως προκύπτει απο τους βιογράφους της και παρόλο που το αρνήθηκε η ίδια, είχε γοητευτεί από την προσωπικότητα του Frank Loyd Wright, ο οποίος για τους σύγχρονούς του ήταν βασικά ένας εκκεντρικός και δύσκολος τύπος που πήγε αντίθετα σε όλα τα κατεστημένα. Αυτό της έδωσε την ιδέα να χρησιμοποιήσει για το κατα βάση *φιλοσοφικό* της βιβλίο το παράδειγμα της αρχιτεκτονικής.

Το οτι δημιουργησε μια φιγούρα σαν τον Howard Roark ηταν *μια ευτυχής παρενέργεια*, αφού υπαρχει μεν το βασικο φιλοσοφικό της μήνυμα με το οποίο μπορεί καποιος να διαφωνει ή να συμφωνεί αλλα αυτα προκύπτουν για οσους το ψάξουν πιο βαθιά. 

Στην πρωτη αναγνωση, αυτο που μενει είναι η *λατρεια* για την *δημιουργεια*, η *αξιοπρεπεια* ενος αρχιτεκτονα ή και καθε επαγγελματια που δημιουργει, η *αρνηση στον συμβιβασμο* και το *παθος* με το οποιο πρεπει να αντιμετωπιζεται η *ζωη*. Ωραιες εννοιες για να περιγραψεις σε καποιον τι ειναι αρχιτεκτονικη.

----------


## Efpalinos

Howard χαίρομαι που έχεις μια καλή και πολύ συγκροτημένη άποψη για το βιβλίο. Οπότε θα περιμένω ανάλογες αναλύσεις & τροφή για σκέψη για άλλα βιβλία και γενικώς άλλα θέματα!  :Χαρούμενος:  Μην ξεχνάς πως το βιβλίο πρώτος το πρότεινα εδώ για τα πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα μηνύματα που προσφέρει. Σαφώς δεν προσπάθησα να κρίνω ένα βιβλίο μέσα από μια θεωρία /ιδεολογία που αντιπροσωπεύει η συγγραφέας ή από τη ζωή της απλά να δώσω ένα ευρύτερο πλαίσιο. Μου προξένησες τη ανάγκη μετά την "έντονη" προτροπή σου για την "ανάγκη ανάγνωσής" του  - πολύ απλά σκέφτηκα να αντισταθμίσω με αναφορά σε μερικά σημεία που επιδέχονται κριτική. Ο κάθε αναγνώστης θα βγάλει τα δικά του συμπεράσματα. Πάνε χρόνια που το διάβασα και φυσικά πολύ πιθανό να μη θυμάμαι βασικές λεπτομέρειες. Πάντως αυτό που μου έχει μείνει από την υπόθεση αλλά και την γενική αίσθηση που προξενούσε είναι πως ο Ροαρκ ήταν παθιασμένος σε τέτοιο βαθμό, που έφτανε και ξεπερνούσε τα όρια του τρελού φανατικού. Γενικά δεν παρουσιαζόταν η αρχιτεκτονική ως προσπάθεια συλλογικής εργασίας αλλά ως το αποτέλεσμα μιας υπερβολικά εγωιστικής, ασυμβίβαστης επιμονής σε ένα "ιδανικό", ατομικό όραμα. Το ότι την έβρισκε με ένα συγκεκριμένο γλύπτη δεν κάνει το έργο του συλλογικό. Αυτό το μοντέλο εργασίας και δημιουργίας δεν με εκφράζει και πιστεύω ότι πιθανόν να αποτελεί κακό πρότυπο για νέους αρχιτέκτονες. (ως γνωστόν έχουν παραφουσκωμένα, υπεροπτικά μυαλά)

----------


## howard_roark

@ efpalinos

η δευτερολογια σου με καλυψε απολυτως!

οντως παρουσιαζεται ο roark σαν ενας φανατικος. Ομως δες αν θελεις τα σχολια μου στο θεμα περι εξαρτησης ΠΜ και ΑΜ στο αλλο φορουμ και θα δεις πως αυτη τη θεωρια περι αρχιτεκτονικης δημιουργειας εγω την πιστευω πολυ. 

Γραφεις περι 


> μιας εγωιστικής, ασυμβίβαστης επιμονής σε ένα "ιδανικό", ατομικό όραμα


 και εγω πιστευω πως για να μεγαλουργησει ενας αρχιτεκτονας, αυτο απαιτειται. Βεβαια ή που θα τον παρουν με τα λεμονια ή θα του δώσουν Pritzker αλλα η προσηλωση προς το ιδανικο ειναι που οδηγει και στην καθημερινη βελτίωση (ενίοτε και στο Δαφνί)....  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Efpalinos

Roark, για τους πετεινούς δεν απάντησες!(?) Ένα ξέρω σίγουρα και αυτό είναι μάλλον και το μεγάλο μου πρόβλημα με κάθε ιδεολογία ή απόλυτη άποψη:  ανάμεσα στο άσπρο και στο μαύρο υπάρχουν άπειροι τόνοι γκρίζου.

----------


## howard_roark

συμφωνω για μαυρο και ασπρο γενικως και πρακτικως - θεωρητικα ομως διαφωνω.

για το αλλο οχι δεν ημουν εγω και δεν ξερω και τι ειναι αυτο. πρωτη φορα στο φορουμ το χρησιμοποιησα το alias γιατι ειχα διαβασει για πολλοστη φορα το βιβλιο προσφατως και το ειχα φρεσκο.

----------


## Xάρης

> ...αλλά ως το αποτέλεσμα μιας υπερβολικά εγωιστικής, ασυμβίβαστης επιμονής σε ένα "ιδανικό", ατομικό όραμα...


Επεκτείνοντας πέρα από την Αρχιτεκτονική, 
τι μου θυμίζει τι μου θυμίζει;
κατηγορήθηκα γι αυτό και προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω ότι το ατομικό όραμα μπορεί τελικά να μην είναι προσωπικό αλλά συλλογικό και ότι έτσι (ως συλλογικό) πρέπει να βρει τον δρόμο του προς την υλοποίηση, διαφορετικά δεν έχει πιθανότητες επιτυχίας και δεν έχει και νόημα.

Τις περισσότερες φορές όμως είναι ένας ή μια μικρή ομάδα που κάνει το ξεκίνημα, τολμά να κάνει το πρώτο βήμα και να φανερώσει αυτό που ίσως είναι κοινή επιθυμία και όραμα πολλών που το έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει κι άλλων απογοητευμένων και συμβιβασμένων που δε γνωρίζουν τι θέλουν ή δεν έχουν πίστη σ' αυτό που θέλουν. 

Αν όμως δε γίνει το πρώτο βήμα, τότε η σκέψη, η επιθυμία, το όραμα, που μπορεί να είναι κοινό σε πολλούς τελικά, θα σβήσει με τον θάνατό τους.

----------


## Efpalinos

Σωστή παρατήρηση. Αυτό ακριβώς που λες Χάρη είναι πολύ βασικό για την Αρχιτεκτονική - *να καταφέρει ο Αρχιτέκτονας να μετατρέψει  το ατομικό όραμα σε συλλογικό* - είτε καλείται να σχεδιάσει μικρά ιδιωτικά κτίρια είτε μεγάλα δημόσια. Από την άλλη, το όραμα του αρχιτέκτονα δεν είναι απλά κάτι που έρχεται σαν επιφοίτηση αλλά βγαίνει από πολλές διεργασίες (επιστημονικές, καλλιτεχνικές, κοινικές, πολιτικές, κα.) επιρροές, προσδοκίες. Η αρχιτεκτονική δεν έιναι απλά γλυπτική σε μεγάλη κλίμακα γιατί καλείται να επιλύσει & να εκφράσει τις ανάγκες (πρακτικές, πολιτιστικές, κ.α) των πολλών.

----------


## majakoulas

Συγνώμη, όλα αυτά τα υψηλά οράματα είναι η αρχιτεκτονική???
Μήπως είναι υψηλά οράματα ανθρώπων που απλά τα εκφράζουν μέσα από αυτό που ξέρουν καλύτερα ή τους αρέσει, και από το οποίο μπορούν να εκφραστούν?
Γιατί την ίδια αγάπη και οραματισμό μπορώ να βρω σε ανθρώπους όλων των επαγγελμάτων, ακόμα και των πιο ταπεινών (όπως ονομάζονται, κατά την άποψή μου μειωμένων απαιτήσεων γνώσεων) ή και των πιο υλιστικών.

----------


## Efpalinos

Τα οράματα είναι ένας τελικός στόχος, η αρχιτεκτονική μια επιστήμη & τέχνη μαζί, ένα σύνθετο "εργαλείο" που πρώτα από όλα εκφράζει κάποια οράματα (όπως κάνει και η τέχνη) αλλά παράλληλα βρίσκει και πρακτικές λύσεις σε πραγματικά προβλήματα και επιπλέον δίνει κάποιες δυνατότητες να επιτευχθούν ορισμένα οράματα (πχ. ε΄να όμορφο, λειτουργικό σχολείο, γειτονιά, πόλη, κλπ). 

Σωστά προτείνεις μια διαφοροποίηση στους τρόπους έκφρασης ενός οράματος. Ένας αρχιτέκτονας καθηγητής κάποτε μας είπε σε μια κουβέντα, "θέλετε να αλλάξετε το κόσμο?.. γράψτε βιβλία, γίνετε συγγραφείς", θέτοντας με αυτό το τρόπο τους περιορισμούς της αρχιτεκτονικής σε μια παρέα φιλόδοξων και ονειροπόλων φοιτητών. 

Υψηλά ιδανικά και οράματα μπορούν να εκφραστούν σχεδόν από το κάθε τι που κάνει ένας άνθρωπος - δηλαδή παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο ο τρόπος, η τεχνική, η έκφραση κουλτούρας και όχι απλά μόνο το "εργαλείο" ή τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Από την άλλη η αρχιτεκτονική έιναι ένα πολυσύνθετο "εργαλείο" που έχει πολλές δυνατότητες. Σκέψου αυτές τις διαφοροποιήσεις: Ακρόπολη των Αθηνών -  Μυκήνες, PC του 80 και PC σημαρινό, μπουζούκι και συμφωνική ορχήστρα, παραδοσιακό σπίτι στο Πήλιο - κατοικία του Α. Κωνσταντινίδη, βάρκα  - αεροπλάνο, κλπ. Ακόμη να προσθέσω πως τα υψηλά οράματα μπορεί να είναι και τα φαινομενικά ποιο ταπεινά και αντιθέτως. Το φως και ο χρόνος είναι πάντα οι καλύτεροι και αυστηρότεροι κριτές.

----------


## Structur

Efpalinos, εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει τπτ απο αρχιτεκτονικη.

Πες μου σε παρακαλω κανενα *βιβλιο* να μπω στο θεμα.

Εχω παρει , Ching: Form, Space and Order  , Analysing architecture, Atlas of novel  tectonics, informal και καποια ακομη  για να "εισαχθω" στη *θεωρια* της αρχιτεκτονικης και "θεωρια" δεν βλεπω!

--Μη μου πεις για οικοδομικη τεχνολογια, αυτη την καταλαβα (ανηκει και αυτη σε αυτο που λεμε αρχιτεκτονικη?).

--Επισης δεν θελω coffe-table βιβλια γιατι δεν εχω προφανως την ικανοτητα να "παιρνω ιδεες" απο εκει. Αυτο το να παιρνω ιδεες παλι, εγω δεν μπορεσα να το κανω ποτε.

Κατι χειροπιαστο. Πχ το 101 things... , το εχω και αυτο και δεν μπορω να πω οτι με "φωτισε". Υπαρχει τιποτα σε στυλ 1+1 κανουν 2?

----------


## howard_roark

για μια ιστορια της θεωριας της αρχιτεκτονικης, προτεινω Charles Jencks - διαβαζεται σαν παραμυθακι  :Γέλιο: 

ωραιο βιβλιο και ευκολοδιαβαστο για αρχη ειναι το καταπληκτικο : the mathematics of the ideal villa απο τον colin rowe

ο φιλος μου ο eisenman εχει πολυ θεωρητικο γραψιμο αλλα συγκεκριμενης θεματολογιας και αντιφατικο με τα εργα του. αλλα ωραιο βιβλιο ειναι το choral works που το εγραψε μαζι με τον φιλοσοφο jacques derida - για πιο μυημενους και μαζοχιστες. το βιβλιο εχει τρυπες παρμενες απο την κατοψη του la villete και οπου τρυπα - λειπει κειμενο - αυτο ειναι θεωρια και πραξη μαζι  :Γέλιο:

----------


## Efpalinos

Structur, τα βιβλία που αναφέρεις είναι πολύ καλά και προσφέρουν αρκετά πρακτικές γνώσεις που πλησιάζουν το 1+1=2 όσο αυτό είναι δυνατόν. Ειδικά του Ching είναι κλασσικό βοήθημα για φοιτητές, εξηγεί με πολύ όμορφα, κατατοπιστικά σκίτσα τη μορφολογία διάσημων κτιρίων και πως κατέληξαν σε ορισμένες φόρμες οι αρχιτέκτονες προσπαθώντας να λύσουν συγκεκριμένα πρακτικά και αισθητικά προβλήματα. Εκτός απο τη βιβλιογραφία που συλλέγουμε το παραπάνω thread έχει αρκετές προτάσεις και μικρά ερωτήματα / σαν σπαζοκεφαλιές που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. Την "Αρχιτεκτονική της Ευτυχίας" του Μποττόν την έχεις διαβάσει?

Howard, πάνε χρόνια που έχω να διαβάσω βιβλία από αυτούς που αναφέρεις όμως είμαι της γνώμης ότι οι αρχιτέκτονες / θεωρητικοί που προτείνεις απευθύνονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά σε αρχιτέκτονες, συχνά με δυσνόητα κείμενα και γενικά πολύ εκλεκτικό, ειδικό στυλ γραφής ανάλυσης. Δεν νομίζω ότι έιναι οι Jencks, Eisenman, Rowe, ότι καλύτερο για τον μέσο αναγνώστη που ψάχνει κάτι διαφωτιστικό.

----------


## howard_roark

μαλλον διαφωνουμε για το ποια ειναι βιβλια αρχιτεκτονικης θεωριας  :Χαρούμενος: 


το βιβλιο του de botton δεν ειναι βιβλιο αρχιτεκτονικης θεωριας για μενα, σιγουρα ειναι ευκολοδιαβαστο ομως. πιο πολυ εκλαικευση μιας *αισθητικης* (οχι αρχιτεκτονικης) θεωριας αποτελει.

θεματα αρχιτεκτονικης θεωριας ειναι τα περι :

folding 
spatial modelling & movement prediction (μαθηματικα μοντελα χωρου που προβλεπουν κινηση και αλλα χαρακτηριστικα επιτυχως)
building morphology (τυπολογια κτιριων - πολυ χρησιμο και απλο για τον νεομυηθεντα)
history of architecture (με πολλα διαθεσιμα βιβλια - κι αυτο θεωρια ειναι)
fractals (τεραστιο θεμα και παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον)
organic architecture (πώς η αρχιτεκτονικη μπορει να αντιγραψει τα τεκταινομενα στη φυση για να βρει φορμες, sustainability και αλλα χαρακτηριστικα που εξαιτιας του Corb τα χασαμε)
urban design (απο ιστορια μεχρι θεωριες)

τα λεγομενα "aesthetics" ειναι μεν θεωρια αλλα ψιλοεπικινδυνο οταν ασχολειται καποιος με μη αρχιτεκτονικη παιδεια, οπως ο de Botton και γενικα δεν ειναι και πολυ "σοβαρο" θεμα σε σχεση με πχ την μελετη της εξελιξης της κτιριακης μορφολογιας, για να πιασουμε κατι βατο.

παρολα αυτα να κανω προτασεις πιο βατες.

folding - πολυ ωραιο βιβλιαρακι το επωνυμο "*folding*" της *Σοφιας Βυζοβιτη*.

spatial modelling - τα περισσοτερα ειναι πολυ βαρια και μαθηματικα - αναζητηστε αρθρα στο environment & planning B ή γενικα αρθρα του Γιάννη Πεπονή. Για τους μαζοχιστες, *Space is the Machine* του *Bill Hillier*. Το βιβλιο του *Πεπονή* "*Χωρο-γραφιες*" ειναι απολυτως βατο για τον μη-αρχιτεκτονα, ιδιαιτερα εξυπνο και πραγματικα διασκεδαστικο για τα απιστευτα leaps που κανει το μυαλο του συγγραφεα. Είναι και στα ελληνικα.

history of architecture (με πολλα διαθεσιμα βιβλια - κι αυτο θεωρια ειναι)

fractals & organic architecture - ενα αλλο βιβλιο του *Jencks*, το "*architecture of a jumping universe*" ειναι απολυτως βατο, γραμμενο με απλη γλωσσα και ιδιαιτερα ενδιαφερον για να ξεκολλησει το μυαλο μας απο τα κουτακια του ΓΟΚ. Το συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα. 

urban design - απο *Corbusier* "*vers un architecture*" (ιδιαιτερα χρησιμο αλλα θελει διαβασμα με προσοχη να μην πιστεψει καποιος ολα αυτα που λεει με τοσο δογματισμο ο τρελο-corb) μεχρι *Jacobs* "*death and life of great american cities*"

aesthetics - *robert* *venturi* "*complexity and condradiction in architecture*" (καταπληκτικο βιβλιο κι ας διαφωνει καποιος)

αυτα ετσι στο ποδι -

----------


## Structur

Ευχαριστώ παιδια.

Efpalinos, η "παιδεια" που εχουμε παρει εμεις οι πολιτικοι, ειναι τετοια που το μυαλο δουλευει στην αναλυση. Οταν λοιπον εχω ενα οικοπεδο μπροστα μου και πρεπει να συνθεσω (σωστα το λεω?) τα βρισκω σκουρα. 

Συνεργαζομαι φυσικα με αρχιτεκτονες αλλα εχω επιχειρησει και μονος μου οταν απεκτησα καποια γνωση στην κατασκευη. Τα βιβλια σε στυλ typology/morphology  που αναφερει ο roark ειναι οντως βοηθητικα. Το form,space,order αρχισε να με εκνευριζει με την "αναλυση" point,line,space γιατι μεταπηδα μαλλον αποτομα μετα. Υστερα δεν θελω να γινω kandinsky. Δεν το απορριπτω σαν βιβλιο φυσικα αλλα εμενα δεν με πολυβοηθησε, λογω διαφορετικου υποβαθρου.

The mathematics of ideal..., space is the machine ..., που αναφερει ο roark τα χω υπ' οψιν για την επομενη αγορα. To algorithmic architecture ενος Ελληνα (μου διαφευγει τωρα), αξιζει?

Fractals και organic ενδιαφεροντα θεματα αλλα απο πρακτικη αποψη για μενα ειναι αχρειαστα μαλλον.

Δεν ξερω, πολυ μπερδεμα αυτη η αρχιτεκτονικη, δεν εχει boundaries, περιεργη  :Χαρούμενος: 

Ευχαριστω και παλι για τις συστασεις.

----------


## Efpalinos

Howard, στη προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν με ενδιέφερε να προτείνω "καθαρή" θεωρία αρχιτεκτονικής όπως τη μελετά και την αντιλαμβάνεται ένας αρχιτέκτονας αλλά να κάνω προτάσεις που μπορούν πιθανόν να γεφυρώσουν κάποια από τα ερωτήματα, να δώσουν τροφή για σκέψη, στο μη ειδικό. Ένα πολύ σημαντικό κομμάτι της αρχιτεκτονικής είναι το υφιστάμενο υπόβαθρο ("context") και αυτό φυσικά αφορά και τον πελάτη.

----------


## howard_roark

σωστος και συμφωνω. αλλα ειπα να πω και τιποτα πιο περα. αληθεια οι μονοι αρχιτεκτονες εδω μεσα ειμαστε εγω εσυ κι η myri? τι εγινε ρε παιδια?

ps φιλε structur το space is the machine ειναι για πολυ μαζοχιστες - μαθηματικα αφηρημενα μοντελα, πιο πολυ urban design παραδειγματα, και πολυ μα πολυ θεωρια για perception, phenomenology και αλλα περιεργα για καποιον που δεν εχει ασχοληθει με την ιστορια της επιστημης, το λεγομενο epistemology. δεν θα στο συνιστουσα αν οπως λες ψαχνεσαι "αρχιτεκτονικα". Κι ας νομιζεις οτι δεν θα βρεις κατι πρακτικο, το architecture of a jumping universe ειναι ενα βιβλιο που θα σε βοηθησει πολυ.

Τωρα για συνθεση, σου προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα το βιβλιο του le corbusier γιατι παρολο που εχουν ξεπεραστει οι θεωριες του, ειναι διαφωτιστικο για τον τροπο με τον οποιο σκεφτεται ο μελετητης - αυτο δηλαδη που μας λες οτι σε προβληματιζει μπροστα στο ασπρο χαρτι. Γιαυτο και το δινουν σε ολες τις αρχιτεκτονικες σχολες του κοσμου στα πρωτα ετη.

----------


## d2m

Εδώ είμαστε αλλά τρέχουμε και δεν φτάνουμε.
Εκτός αυτού έχω απομακρυνθεί λίγο τον τελευταίο καιρό από την θεωρία της σύγχρονης Αρχιτεκτονικής και πρέπει να ξαναβρώ ρυθμό.
Ευχαριστώ που μου το θυμήσατε!  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Efpalinos

Αρχιτεκτονική & μαγειρική..τροφή για σκέψη!  Ο αρχιτεκτονικός σχεδιασμός είναι σαν τη μαγειρική. Είναι δυνατόν να ετοιμάσουμε ένα εξαίσιο φαγητό με λίγα και φτωχά υλικά. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θα παίξει μεγάλο ρόλο η επιλογή υλικών, η προετοιμασία και ιδιαίτερα η τεχνική. 

Ακόμη, μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε πολλά και πλούσια υλικά (δεδομένα &  πληροφορίες μιας αρχιτεκτονικής μελέτης αντίστοιχα) άλλα εάν δεν τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε σε σωστό χρόνο, πολύ πιθανόν να φέρουν και αρνητικά αποτέλεσμα. 

Όσο ποιο πολλά τα υλικά / δεδομένα τόσο ποιο αναγκαίος και δύσκολος ο συντονισμός. 

Κάθε υλικό έχει τη δική του ξεχωριστή γεύση, όπως και κάθε πληροφορία ή φόρμα έχει τη δική της ξεχωριστή αξία. Το ζητούμενο είναι ο συνδυασμός αυτών των στοιχείων που σε συνδυασμό με άλλα μεταλλάσσονται και το ένα επηρεάζει το άλλο, π.χ. σκεφτείτε τα υλικά μιας καλομαγειρεμένης σάλτσας όπου ο επιτυχής συνδυασμός τους μας δίνει ένα ξεχωριστό ενιαίο αποτέλεσμα μέσα από το οποίο όμως διακρίνονται αμυδρά και τα επιμέρους στοιχεία!

Χρειάζεται χρόνος και προσπάθεια για να συλλέξει κανείς τα καλύτερα υλικά / πληροφορίες, μορφές, δεδομένα - έτσι ένα λαχανικό μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε από κονσέρβα ή κατεψυγμένο ή να το αναζητήσουμε στη λαϊκή - ανάλογα με τη προσπάθεια θα έιναι και το αποτέλεσμα. 

Οι αλλαγές στη συνταγή επιτρέπονται αλλά όσο ποιο νωρίς τόσο ποιο εύκολα και "ανώδυνα" γίνονται.

Όσοι ασχολούνται και αγαπάνε τη μαγειρική ας προσθέσουν το δικό τους παράδειγμα. Καλή μας όρεξη! :Χαρούμενος:

----------

Xάρης

----------


## seismic

Υπάρχουν δύο βασικές σκέψεις αλληλένδετες πριν την εκτέλεση ενός δομικού έργου, στο οποίο θα κατοικούν άνθρωποι. .
Η πρώτη στέψη είναι ? *Τι θα κάνω?*
Η δεύτερη σκέψη είναι *Πόσο καλή και γερή εργασία πρέπει να κάνω, και πως θα την κάνω.*
Το τι θα κάνω, είναι θέμα αρχιτεκτονικό, και περιλαμβάνει έρευνα πάνω..*Στο σχήμα της κατασκευής* 
Το σχήμα που θα δώσει ο αρχιτέκτονας κατά τον σχεδιασμό θα καθορίσει ...
α) Κατά μεγάλω βαθμό την απόκριση της κατασκευής στον σεισμό.
Π.Χ  κανένας κόμβος!
β) την λειτουργικότητα της κατασκευής
γ) την οπτική γωνία των πραγμάτων καθώς και των χώρων.
δ) Την οπτική αρμονία της φύσης και της κατασκευής
ε) Την οπτική αντίθεση των χρωμάτων και των αδρανών υλικών.
ζ) Την φωτεινότητα των χώρων
η) Την οπτική επαφή της κατασκευής με τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο ( την λεγόμενη θέα )
θ) Τον προσανατολισμό των χώρων στο φυσικό φως.
ι) Τον παραδοσιακό τοπικό σχεδιασμό.
κ) Την αντοχή στον χρόνο.
λ) Το κόστος και το τεχνικό επίπεδο δυσκολίας.  
Για εμένα η αρχιτεκτονική... Είναι η δημιουργία ενός ωραίου τεχνικού και λειτουργικού περιβάλλοντος χώρου, από όποια οπτική γωνία τον κοιτάς.
 Είτε τον κοιτάς από μέσα, είτε τον κοιτάς έξω από την κατασκευή.

*Πόσο γερή και καλή εργασία πρέπει να κάνω, και πως θα την κάνω.* 
Είναι θέμα πολιτικού μηχανικού, και τεχνικού προσωπικού.

----------


## seismic

To σπίτι του φτωχού Αρχιτεκτονικό θαύμα.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_iRW1hrcqiO...600/393_10.jpg
Πώς να χτίσετε ένα σπίτι με 3,410 ευρώ

Πηγή http://peri-planomenos.blogspot.gr/2...#axzz2n3G9yjR5

----------

Xάρης

----------


## seismic

Καταπληκτικό ( αντισεισμικό ) οικολογικό κατάλυμα  κατασκευασμένο από ανακυκλωμένους σωλήνες σκυροδέματος. 
Πηγή.....


http://www.dinfo.gr/%CE%BE%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%B4%CE%BF%CF%87%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BF-%CE%B1%CF%80%CF%8C-%CF%83%CF%89%CE%BB%CE%AE%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%82/

----------


## seismic

*​*Τα μαθηματικά υδρεύουν τη Σάμο _ Ευπαλίνειον όρυγμα

----------


## seismic

Τα 15 πιο εντυπωσιακά κτίρια του πλανήτη. (φωτό)

http://www.arttravel.gr/index.php?ca...ampaign=ktiria

----------

Xάρης

----------


## seismic

Όταν η φύση σχεδιάζει.
http://www.arttravel.gr/index.php?ca...8&article=4758

http://www.arttravel.gr/index.php?ca...8&article=4406

----------


## seismic

*​*Όταν η φύση σχεδιάζει.

----------


## seismic

Ένα πολύ έξυπνο σπίτι. 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=780114355356090

----------


## seismic

*Με βομβαρδιστικό stealth ή με ένα βότσαλο που το διάβρωσαν τα στοιχεία της φύσης μοιάζει το σπίτι Crofthouse στην Αυστραλία, το οποίο έχει αποσπάσει πολλά βραβεία για την αρχιτεκτονική του. 
Περισσότερα .. http://www.michanikos-online.gr/news.php?aID=8873*

----------


## asak

*Αν με το έργο μπορείς να κάνεις το φυσικό περιβάλλον να φαίνεται ομορφότερο αυτό είναι αρχιτεκτονική.
*
Το παραπάνω δεν είναι δική μου έκφραση. Κάποιος το έχει πει έτσι ή κάπως έτσι, δεν θυμάμαι και που το διάβασα.  Ας μου πει κάποιος που ξέρει.

Αυτό που ξέρω όμως είναι ότι με εκφράζει απόλυτα.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

*β€‹*

----------


## seismic



----------


## seismic

Το βραβευμένο make over του ξενοδοχείου Ανδρόνικος στην Μύκονο Πηγή:

http://www.lifo.gr/team/design/55726

----------


## seismic

Ξεκίνησε από το μηδέν και μέσα σε 6 εβδομάδες δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι σπίτι έφτιαξε!

http://expresstime.gr/xekinise-apo-t...-spiti-eftiaxe

----------


## seismic

Φανταστικός!
http://theshrug.com/he-isolated-hims...-doorway-whoa/

----------

